# Was tun gegen Zwergwaller



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben in einem Weiher (ca. 15ha) leider einen immer stärker werdenden Zwergwaller-Bestand. Wie lästig das (trotz der durchaus leckeren Verwertungsmöglichkeiten) ist, brauch ich Kennern der Problematik nicht erklären. Köderfische sind nach 10min bis auf die Knochen abgenagt, selbst 3cm Boilies sind nach 1 Stunde auf 1cm geschrumpft. Der Weißfischbestand entwickelt sich aufgrund der Kleinfisch- und Laichräuber auch nicht gerade prächtig, was auf unseren Zanderbestand zurückschlägt. 

Ablassen des Weihers ist möglich, aber bei dieser Gewässergröße mit großem Aufwand verbunden. Das Problem dürfte dann aufgrund der Robustheit der Zwergwaller auch nach 2-3 Jahren zurückkehren.

Wir sind ein wenig ratlos. Andere Vereine haben das Problem (angeblich) mit Wallerbesatz gelöst. Ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch.

Kennt ihr Lösungsansätze?

Grüße
Naturliebhaber


----------



## Gardenfly (13. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Wels löst das Problem-der frisst auch seine Kinder wenn sie den Standplätzen zu nehe kommen.Natürlich werden die Welsgegner dir jetzt sagen das damit auch die Welt untergeht.
Nicht ganz so gut hilft der Zander.


----------



## Sneep (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Hallo,
ich glaube hier wird über ein Problem mit dem schwarzen oder dem braunen Amerikanischen Zwergwels _(Ameiurus spc._) berichtet, nicht über junge Waller.

Zwergwelse sind an Hand ihrer Fettflosse eindeutig vom Waller unterscheidbar.

Ich denke  nicht, dass hier Jungwaller (_S. glanis_) gemeint sind.
Hier wird kein Waller gezwungen seine eigenen Kinder zu fressen.:q
Das wäre ja auch ein etwas merkwürdiger Rat, junge Waller durch Besatz mit grossen Wallern bekämpfen zu wollen.

Es mag sein, dass Waller den Zwergwelsbestand verringern, wegbekommen wirst du sie so aber natürlich nicht.

Es ist bei der Bewirtschaftung immer gefährlich, wenn man das grosse Ganze aus den Augen verliert. Der Waller, der in den Weiher kommt weiß ja nicht, dass er nur Zwergwelse fressen soll. Möglicherweise schmecken ihm Schleien und Jungzander besser als die Zwergwelse, die sich zudem mit ihrem Stachel zur Wehr setzen.
Wie sich der Waller im Weiher weiter entwickelt kann dir Niemand sagen. 

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie viele Anfragen ich bekomme, Waller mit dem E-Gerät wieder zu entnehmen, drängt sich bei mir schon der Verdacht auf, dass es nicht überall zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelaufen ist.

In ähnlichen Fällen haben wir teilweie gute Erfolge mit kleinen Reusen gehabt. Die waren eigentlich für Krebse bestimmt, aber mit einer Beköderung mit Heilbuttpellets waren sehr viele (braune) Zwergwelse in der Reuse.

Versuch macht kluch

Sneep


----------



## Hecht32 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Leider kann dir wahrscheinlich keiner sagen, was du machen könntest! 
Hier gab es schon etliche Anfragen über die Schädlichkeit oder den Überstand an Wallern (Europäischer Wels) und was man dagegen machen kann. Keiner! konnte stichhaltige Hinweise oder Belege bringen. So viel zu Waller gegen Zwergwelse!

Wo bitte bleiben die wissenschaftlichen Beweise oder Erkenntnisse?

Bei uns in der Gegend werden an einem großem Baggersee immer wieder verendende Zwergwelse angeschwemmt. Angeblich wegen Futtermangel und Überbestand. 
Die Natur zeigt uns immer wieder, das sich alles selbst reguliert. 

Jedoch, die einzig sichere Methode währe Ablassen und z. Bsp. über den Winter ohne Wasser lassen!


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Lösungsansätze?
> 
> Grüße
> Naturliebhaber


 
 Naturnahe Fischbestände, mit möglichst vielen heimischen Arten, so das es kaum noch freie Nischen gibt.
Dann bekommen die Feuer aus allen Richtungen.
 Sie werden gefressen und müssen sich gleichzeitig gegen die angepassten Spezialisten behaupten.
 Je mehr Raubfische je schneller dreht sich alles. 

 Sorry, ich kenne Z.Welse nur aus Teichen, bei uns verschwanden sie in der Natur wohl zu meiner Jugendzeit.
In einer Teichanlage beim Nachbarverein halten sie sich aber noch hartnäckig.

 Was den Wels betrifft.
 Ich hatte mal mit Freunden einen kleinen Weiher übernommen der total voller Stichlinge war, weil halt alle Raubfische außer Aal fehlten.(1600m²)
 Das nervte wenn sich die Biester auf alles stürzten wenn man da mal eben 50 große Goldfische fangen wollte..
 Du hälst dem Goldfisch den Köder schon vor das Maul und zag waren 5 -10 Stichlinge schneller.
 Selbst bei Teig, war es kaum besser.

 Neun etwa 60cm Welse ließen die Stichlinge in wenigen Tagen verschwinden, Goldfische, Rotfedern, Orfen  blieben aber über Jahre erhalten, wenn auch regulierter.
 Nur wuchs auch auch nur ein Wels, in den folgenden Jahren der Rest wurde kaum größer.

 Hecht wäre sicher natürlicher gewesen, aber Ziel war es eben auch die bunten Zierfische nicht besonders zu bedrängen.
 Der Augenjäger Hecht blieb also draußen.


----------



## feko (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Naturliebhaber schreibt ja,Ablassen es Teiches wäre möglich,wenn auch mit großem Aufwand verbunden.
Nun muß man abwägen welches das größere Problem ist,das Ablassen,oder die Katzenwelse.
Der Herbst ist in vollem Gange,der Winter demnächst da,
ich würde nicht lange überlegen sondern organisieren.
vg


----------



## mantikor (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

*



			Was tun gegen Zwergwaller
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


am allerbesten gar nicht erst einsetzen, sowas lässt sich nicht regulieren oder rückgängig machen, so ein weiher ist keine schultafel die man auswischt und neu beschriftet !!*


----------



## Andal (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Aber die Tabula rasa ist oftmals auch die einzige Lösung, so einen Besatzfehler, Besatzsaustall aus früheren Jahren wieder nachhaltig ins Lot zu bringen.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Ich glaube nicht das die Katzenwelse offiziell besetzt wurden,und selbst wenn ablassen möglich währe,bei ein 15ha See ist die Chance sehr hoch das danach auch unterhalb Katzenwelse auftauchen.


----------



## feko (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Die Chance ist auch sehr hoch,das sie ohne Ablassen unterhalb auftauchen werden.
Im Grunde gibt es nur die Lösung,alles oder nichts.
Das Ding muß ausfrieren.
Ist der Teich denn schon mal abgelassen worden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber die Tabula rasa ist oftmals auch die einzige Lösung, so einen Besatzfehler, Besatzsaustall aus früheren Jahren wieder nachhaltig ins Lot zu bringen.



Andal, ich glaube, du kennst doch die fränkischen Gegebenheiten ein wenig. Wir reden hier von Weiherketten mit 10 bis 20 verbundenen Gewässern, jeweils zwischen ca. 0,5 und 15ha groß. Die Zwergwaller wurden in unseren Gewässern nie besetzt. Die kommen einfach über die Verbindung aus anderen Weihern immer wieder.

 Die einzige 100%-Lösung wäre es, die gesamte Kette über einen Winter trockenzulegen und die Gewässer zu kalken. Ist in der Praxis natürlich nicht durchsetzbar. Da ziehen nie alle mit.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Dann schauts natürlich anders aus. Ich bin von einem einzeln liegenden Weiher ausgegangen. Allerdings bin ich dann auch am Ende meiner Ideen, bin aber auch kein Teichwirt. So bleibt dann wohl nur die Reusenstellerei, wie weiter oben beschrieben, und eine konsequente Entnahme.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Naturnahe Fischbestände, mit möglichst vielen heimischen Arten, so das es kaum noch freie Nischen gibt.
> 
> Zwergwelse besetzen aber keine Nischen, die schaffen höchstens welche...
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat

Bitte noch paar Plattitüden zu Nischen und naturnahen Fischbeständen.|uhoh:





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Weißfischbestand entwickelt sich  aufgrund der Kleinfisch- und Laichräuber auch nicht gerade prächtig, was  auf unseren Zanderbestand zurückschlägt.



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es am Zwergwelsbestand liegt, wenn euer Zanderbestand kümmert-Zander fressen Zwergwelse nämlich sehr gerne, kurioserweise auch da, wo sie problemlos am Weißfischbuffet speisen könnten.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Bitte noch paar Plattitüden zu Nischen und naturnahen Fischbeständen.|uhoh:


 
 Bin raus.#t
 Beispiele sind halt nicht erwünscht...,und wenn Stammtischparolen erklingen und Textbereiche aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden, ist das halt nervig.

Zwergwelse besetzen aber keine Nischen, die schaffen höchstens welche...
 Sten.H hat gesprochen.

Seltsam nur, das Zwergwelse nur regional und selten Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bin raus.#t
> Beispiele sind halt nicht erwünscht...,und wenn Stammtischparolen erklingen und Textbereiche aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden, ist das halt nervig.
> 
> Wer sich hier und in anderen Trööts langatmig über Nischen, langfristige Bewirtschaftung vorhandener Lebensgemeinschaften usw. usw. verbreitet, und dann einen Teich mit Wallern besetzt, um eine vorhandene Stichlingspopulation einzudämmen, hat doch wohl irgendwas nicht ganz mitbekommen, denkst du nicht auch?
> ...



Keiner hat etwas anderes behauptet, außer, daß Zwergwelse regional mitunter Probleme verursachen, darum geht es hier.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es am Zwergwelsbestand liegt, wenn euer Zanderbestand kümmert-Zander fressen Zwergwelse nämlich sehr gerne, kurioserweise auch da, wo sie problemlos am Weißfischbuffet speisen könnten.



Der Zanderbestand an diesem Gewässer ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Ich bin nur bisher aus Erfahrung davon ausgegangen, dass die Kollegen Zwergwelse meiden, weil ich dort bisher alle meine Zander auf Weißfisch gefangen habe. Und der Weißfischbestand baut ab.

 Wir werden an diesem Gewässer wohl mal einen Testlauf mit Reusen machen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das hilft.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Tja Sten, 
 erstens war es damals so etwas wie ein größerer Zierfischteich und kein richtiges Angelgewässer.

 und Zweitens war das vor etwa 30 Jahren, so mit 17 - 19 Jahren.

 Zielvorgabe war halt so etwas, wie ein großer Gartenteich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zanderbestand an diesem Gewässer ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil. Ich bin nur bisher aus Erfahrung davon ausgegangen, dass die Kollegen Zwergwelse meiden, weil ich dort bisher alle meine Zander auf Weißfisch gefangen habe. Und der Weißfischbestand baut ab.



Das der Weißfischbestand abbaut, könnte natürlich mit den Zwergwelsen zusammenhängen, die Zander, vermute ich, würden sich bei Nahrungsmangel die Katzen als Futterquelle erschließen-ich habe Elbzander gefangen, die ausschließlich mit Zwergwelsen gefüllt waren-bei 'nem 90+ Fisch waren es acht Stück mittlerer Größe, und das an einer Strecke mit einem mehr als reichlichen Weißfischbestand und an der man als Angler höchst selten mal 'nen Zwerg fängt.

Aber das ist alles Konjunktiv-beschwören würde ich da nichts



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Tja Sten,
> erstens war es damals so etwas wie ein größerer Zierfischteich und kein richtiges Angelgewässer.
> 
> und Zweitens war das vor etwa 30 Jahren, so mit 17 - 19 Jahren.
> ...



Na dann ist ja alles schön!


----------



## Sneep (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Hallo,

je mehr ich über das Gewässer erfahre, desto mehr ahne ich was die Ursache für den übergrossen Bestand an Katzenwelsen ist.

Lass mich raten
-Sehr hohe Bestandsdichte beim Karpfen
-möglicherweise auch bei der Schleie. 
-Einige Zander
-wenige andere Fischarten

liege ich mit meiner Beschreibung richtig?

Auf deutsch, das ist eher ein Fischteich, als ein Gewässer mit einem kompletten Bestand aller dort natürlich vorkommender Arten. Damit eröffnen sich den Katzenwelsen Nischen, die es bei einer vollständigen Fischgesellschaft so nicht geben würde.

Wir hatten in den 70-er  Jahren sehr grosse Probleme mit dem braunen amerikanischen Zwergwels, der mit Besatz eingeschleppt wurde. Damals waren die Gewässer noch stark verschmutzt und es gab nur 3-4 besonders harte Arten.
Mit der der Verbesserung der Wasserqualität stieg auch die Zahl der Arten und vorhandene Nischen wurden anderweitig besetzt. Diesem Wettbewerb war der Katzenwels nicht gewachsen. Das ist heute kein Thema mehr.

sNeeP


----------



## Tüftler (2. November 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Zwergwaller*

Hallo Naturliebhaber, ich war selbst Weiher Pächter und ich kann es Dir nachempfinden.
Ich bin öfters im Elsass unterwegs und angle da in Weihern. Das Problem ist hier (weit) verbreitet.
Die angeblichen Lösung sei der Blackbass!!
Da es immer noch so viele verseuchte Weiher hat, ist dies auch nur Wunschdenken!#c
Das einzig sichere, auch im Elsass so empfohlen, ist ablassen.!!!
Der Boden muss dann für 3 Monate trocken bleiben, und in der Zeit mindestens 30 cm. Durchfrieren.
Dann, sollte alles im wahrsten Sinne erledigt sein.
Des Weiteren , kann man zb. Im Elsass zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, falls der Nachbar unterhalb plötzlich Zwergwaller im Weiher hat !
Jedenfalls müsst Ihr ja für Euren Bestand für diese Zeit eine Bleibe haben, die Fische müsst Ihr sorgfältig "waschen" speziell beim zurücksetzen!
Damit meine ich zb. Bei grossen Karpfen passiert es beim abfischen, das sich Zwergwaller in den Kiemen festsetzen, und die Katastrophe ist erneut vorprogrammiert!oder weiter vererbt |krach:
Äusserste Vorsicht 
Erfahrungsgemäss wird beim ablassen der grösste Teil der Weissfische nicht überleben, eben die kleineren Arten ,haben hier das Nachsehen .
Zum ablassen ist jetzt die beste Zeit Okt. Nov. 
Viel Erfolg von ganzem Herzen
Tüftler


----------

